# forcing early flower for early harvest



## marcnh (Apr 4, 2007)

I will have a lot of rain in sept in my area, and I do not want to wait until sept/oct to harvest.  I'm thinking of starting northern lights indoors and forcing flower as early as possible.  Say I germinate mid may, veg for two weeks, then flower for two weeks, sex them, and plant outdoors after last frost. (yes last frost comes this late sometimes where I live)    I'm not too concerned with yield.  If I grow 4 plants, 500g is plenty for me, just for personal use and close friends, nor do I want a plant larger than 5 feet. ( I would actually like it as comapct as possible for stealth) 2. Also, I have read briefly of plants returning to veg??? Is this possible?  This will be my first grow.  Thanks a bunch, I'm learning so much.  :heart:

1. Will the plants continue to flower for the normal 8-9 weeks enabling me to harvest mid august? 
2. Also, I have read briefly of plants returning to veg??? Is this possible? 
3. Are there any other tricks to get them to flower quickly?


----------



## marcnh (Apr 4, 2007)

found this article, what are your opinions?  This is exactly what I want to do. http://www.420source.com/post/1


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 4, 2007)

ALright i like keeping them ouside all year but some people cant do that i guess a full outside of growing you plants will get much bigger then 3 weeks veg but hey and yeah you wont get 500 grams off of 4 plants think about it 500grams/26=20oz a pound and 4 oz off of 4 plants nope think about it somemore 20oz/4=5oz per plant with the time you are using 12-15 weeks their is no way hears the answers to the 1. 2. 3. 

1. yes i think they will continue buding for 6-8 weeks. this is what i would do i would veg for 3 weeks on 24/7 and then figure out how many hours of light your plants will be geting outside for me right now i get about 12 hours of light and that would mean for the 2 weeks of flowering to determin sex you would put them on 12/12. 

2. yes i have read that but its really har take clones of one or put a male in so you will have some seeds for you next grow.

3. Not if you want to get geood bud time is what it takes


----------



## longtimegrower (Apr 4, 2007)

I think you will have problems putting them outside that early. At best you will have real airy buds and you might even have plants that revert to veg and then shock so bad they will never return to bud. Slim


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 4, 2007)

yeah thats why i keep my plants ouside all the time but yes if he gose 
from 24-7 to right outside with nomore then 11 or 12 hours they should bud or they could go back in to veg like longtime said but i would just keep them outside for the hole season


----------

